# folder lock error



## antolica (Nov 4, 2009)

hello guys....don't know if this is the right place for this thread...

I have installed Folder Lock 6 and everything was ok.

then i encrypted a folder..another file was created with extension FLKW with a size of 8GB. I tried opening by right click..open with..folder lock...but it gives an error not a valid win32 application!!!

How can i retrieve the folder back? can anyone help me?


----------

